

Pope launches YouTube channel - dreamz
http://edition.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/europe/01/23/vatican.pope.youtube/

======
sam_in_nyc
I'd like to see him do a video response to any of Pat Condell's videos...

<http://www.youtube.com/user/patcondell>

------
Danmatt
that is too funny

